# Kangertech Aero Tank



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

I was amped to test the Aerotank because it was billed as being as good as the Aspire Nautilus but just a smaller form and tank.

First thing... check it's a genuine KangerTech product! Yes it's the authentic thing!



Nice presentation just like the other KangerTech products!



OK let's pit it on the MVP at 8 Watts with some VM Passion Peach Juice!



Whoops.... what's up with this tank? Gurgle gurgle... and juice splatterings in the mouth... OK maybe I messed up the refill... clean and reseat everything and try again... OK that's a little better... nope it's not... flavour not as good as expected... OK let's be fair about this and empty the Peach and put in Menthol Ice.

Clean and double check everything... the air flow ring I'm not crazy about and I guess it would move by itself during the day... OK got the airflow ok... Gurgle... more Juice in the mouth... vapur product not too great... flavour sadly lacking...

Maybe I jumped the gun and didn't let the wick juice up... let's try it again now... yes I did... the vapour production and taste is much better now... but still that gurgle and I'm scared I'm gonna get a mouthful of juice again...

This Aerotank can't be this bad... maybe it's a dud coil causing the leaks and lousy performance... OK they gave me two... let's try the other one... 

OMG That's better!!! It was a lemon coil! Sheezzzzz! Oh my word that is so much better... Vapour production and taste both pretty good...

I don't like the air flow and it's much noisier than the Nautilus.

There is no crackle like I get in the Nautilus.

But there is no contest in my humble opinion... the Nautilus is quite superior in every way to the Aerotank. Is the Aerotank bad? No not at all it actually a very nice tank when you don't get a dud coil... will I be selling it anytime soon? Nope I will be using it on Juices I don't want to Vape 5mls of... it's a beautiful looking tank as well!

It would suit a VTR down to the ground and that may well be my next purchase... it will look so damn KEWL!

Not a good tank for stealth vaping... the inflow noise is pretty loud...

How does it stack up against the famous mPT2? It beats the mPT2 by quite a long way... it's a very nice device and the more I suck on it the more I like it. Give me a few days and I re-rate it it.

But for now it a Nautilus win no question.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Nice real world review, looking forward to the update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was amped to test the Aerotank because it was billed as being as good as the Aspire Nautilus but just a smaller form and tank.
> 
> First thing... check it's a genuine KangerTech product! Yes it's the authentic thing!
> View attachment 1908
> ...


Well done nice review .unfortunate for the first dud coil ..i must say wen my protanks worked they worked really well.and you right when u say the aero will look amazing on the vtr.as for the 30 s i think it vapes like a champ.waiting for the iclear 30 xi .pyrex should be here soon and fits the vtr aswell .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

nice review @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/3/14)

aero tank is nice actually very nice but, as you know nautilus is in a class above the rest

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Brilliant review Rob, helped me make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> aero tank is nice actually very nice but, as you know nautilus is in a class above the rest



Yes it is... No question...


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

Excelent!
I am playing with the idea of a new tank for my vv backup device. I'm over pt now. That is so 2013! 
Nautilus, aerotank or something like that.
will wait a bit and see what is offered by the leading manufacturers in the immediate future.
This review helps! Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Thank you for the review. I prefer the AFC of the Aerotank as it can tune finer than the Nautilus. Have read one forum member saying the AFC on the Aerotank moves by itself. Have not experienced that, but do not carry them around in my pockets. Noise wise my experience is the opposite of yours, which I attributed to the lower resistance of the coils in the Nautilus, but this is minor for me and does not impact on the vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/3/14)

Rob, stop wasting time and get your Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob, stop wasting time and get your Reo.



Bring it to Bivane! I NEED to test it first!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Noise wise my experience is the opposite of yours, which I attributed to the lower resistance of the coils in the Nautilus, but this is minor for me and does not impact on the vaping experience.



If I close the holes for a harder suck the noise does then it is a lot quieter... but it still noisier than the Nautilus.

But the Aerotank is a very nice atomiser! And I think is a good tank of choice for a lot of people especially those that don't want a big tank... It it's size class I haven't found anything better than the AeroTank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Lovely review @Rob Fisher. 
Photos were great!
Pity about the first coil. Shame, I can just imagine how you must have felt, firing it up the first time and then doing the cleaning routine....

Just a question - can the tip be changed for another mouthpiece?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Just a question - can the tip be changed for another mouthpiece?



Yes it is removable... not sure if it's a standard size because I haven't really played with different drip tips... the Nautilus one doesn't fit.

Ahhh It must be a standard size because the mPT2 drip tip fits!


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Ok great - thanks Rob
I don't like the metal tips - strangely I get a metallic taste - so I prefer changing them for the plastic ones 
I also find the flat mouthpieces give me a nicer flavour (for my taste)
Don't ask why - it just is that way for me.

Maybe has something to do with the Twisp that I started on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/3/14)

Thanks for the review @Rob Fisher 

I popped a coil on the iClear 30 that came with my MVP last night. Using a couple of iClear 16's to keep me going for now. After this review, I think the Aerotank has topped my list. The Nautilus is just too big for my taste at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Maybe has something to do with the Twisp that I started on...



Funny I feel the same way but opposite... that kak juice drip in my mouth from the Twisps! 

Just shows you how different we all are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> After this review, I think the Aerotank has topped my list. The Nautilus is just too big for my taste at the moment.



You won't be sorry... and it will also give you something to look forward to when you need a 5ml tank in the future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/3/14)

I love mine. And i may be lucky but after the first day never got any problem with it . I would suggest it to everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

andro said:


> I love mine. And i may be lucky but after the first day never got any problem with it . I would suggest it to everybody


Posts like these makes me realize i might have to try them both before buying. 3 months ago i would have simply bought bought both. Now I'm counting my cents.
Nautilus still sounds like the better deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (11/3/14)

Nice review, Rob. I had a similar experience with my mPT2 - one of the coils was no good. Seems Kanger's quality control on their coils needs to be improved. Made me wonder how many reviews you read may be tainted by this sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Indoor Smokers video review of the Aerotank vs the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Yip, the youtube reviews seems to agree that the Nautilus is a better vape than the Aerotank and that the latter can gurgle. They all mention the size of the N as a con and the vulnerability of the expanse of glass. All would like to see a Mini N. For the A the looks, size and better affordability (immediately and in the longer run) are mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/3/14)

I did see a few reviews that rated the Aerotank as better than the Nautilus. The one thing all those reviews had in common was a reluctance to utilize the AFC or a complete misunderstanding of it. e.g. The Nautilus develops a slight gurgle, reviewer mentions that you could tighten the draw, but they don't want to.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (12/3/14)

Vaping is like smoking or drinking. Different people like different things. Thats why is so beautiful because everybody can choose anything they want. At the end is what work for each one of us. For me is still really important the look of what i use . And review are important but we need to make up our own mind about products , thats why i agree with @ craftyza try before if you can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Posts like these makes me realize i might have to try them both before buying. 3 months ago i would have simply bought bought both. Now I'm counting my cents.
> Nautilus still sounds like the better deal.



If I could only have one it would certainly be the Nautilus @CraftyZA but that being said I will be getting a second Aerotank because I think I'm going to put it on the VTR because I don't think the Nautilus will fit.


----------



## RIEFY (23/3/14)

I have used both for a while in stock form the nautilus wins hands down. I tried rebuilding the nautilus and failed which was a huge disappointment. the aerotank is easy to rebuild and once done properly it beats the stock aerotank.. so if you are some one that dont mind paying 50 bucks every 10 to 14 days then buy the nautilus.I prefer building my own coils

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Nope, an uncircumsized VTR will only accept an Aerotank.

Even on my cut VTR the Nautilus is a tight fit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Nope, an uncircumsized VTR will only accept an Aerotank.
> 
> Even on my cut VTR the Nautilus is a tight fit



My VTR on it's way has indeed already been circumcised but I don't think the extra space will be enough... but that's OK... it can have an Aerotank on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

If your VTR is the CVS one, it has only been shaved and not had the full foreskin removed.

Still will handle a KFL+ though, and that's pretty much more than enough

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> If your VTR is the CVS one, it has only been shaved and not had the full foreskin removed.
> 
> Still will handle a KFL+ though, and that's pretty much more than enough



It's the Giz version!


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Ahh that one was operated on by @Rowan Francis then.

The problem with the Naughty-lus is the ring just above where you rotate to adjust airflow. It sticks out a bit too far for the VTR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/3/14)

that one has been sold about a week ago lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

been thinking of getting a aerotank but I think I'll wait till someone in CPT (wink wink @Cape vaping supplies ) stocks the Nautilus!!


----------



## Shadowvapor (11/5/14)

Is the Aero tank better than the PT3


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Shadowvapor said:


> Is the Aero tank better than the PT3


I do not have a PT3 (the PT1, 2 and 3 don't get good reviews in here), but have a mPT3 and the Aerotank. Both are great. If pressed I will rate the mPT3 maybe just a bit higher, but bearing in mind that the non-adjustable airflow on there is just perfect for me. The Aerotank has adjustable airflow, and takes more liquid than the mPT3. Hope that helps.


----------



## PeterHarris (11/5/14)

i duno if you guys are aware of this, but for me the PT3 and the Aero tank are exactly the same, with the exception of the airflow control base on the Aero tank.

but the parts are all interchangeable on the two. the tips, the top cap, the glass, the base and the coils - so in my mind they are the same, they just look different...

i just still want to find out if the PT2 coils will work in them, as now im feel that im done with these stupid dual coils.
to rebuild them with silica is a mission as they always gurgle, i need a shallow cup so i can build a single coil and just be in heaven.....

share your thoughts on this....


----------



## RIEFY (11/5/14)

normal single coils fit in the aerotank

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/5/14)

Yes the mpt2 coils will work in the mpt3 but the mpt3 coils wont work in the mpt2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (17/5/14)

Thanks guys


----------



## Shadowvapor (17/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yes the mpt2 coils will work in the mpt3 but the mpt3 coils wont work in the mpt2


How can this be. Its not the thread so how is the difference. Why wont a single coil not fit


----------



## BhavZ (17/5/14)

The cup height of the mpt3 is taller because it is designed to hold stacked dual coil setups.

A single coil will work in the mpt3 (I have built a single coil in there) you just need to increase the ID of the coil. A 2mm and 2.4mm ID will and should respectively work in the mpt3 when setting up a single coil build

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Mine is on its way. Thanks too @PeterHarris for the great price and @Stroodlepuff for slipping it into my order!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

